# HELP! New EST system on burton boards



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

-its great
-pretty good so far
-tons of adjustability
-no such thing as best, its preference
-you can mount non-EST Burton bindings on ICS boards. Next season, other companies are coming out with adaptor discs that you can use with the new Burton EST hardware


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I rode a burton supermodel last season after 8 years of not boarding with ics and i found it to be great because I had to get my stance sorted out and it did make life very easy. I was making changes every run to see where i liked it best and it saved me a lot of time and hassle compared to traditional mounting systems. I have just purchased a pair of flow bindings and they make a disc to suit the ics system.
The only downside I can see with it is the fact that your board cant bend where the channel is, with my board being a stiff type of board it wasnt a hassle, if you ride a butter finger i think it would suck.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ETM said:


> The only downside I can see with it is the fact that your board cant bend where the channel is, with my board being a stiff type of board it wasnt a hassle, if you ride a butter finger i think it would suck.


The board can't bend at the channel? Sorry ETM but you are grossly mistaken. I ride the X8 and it will most certainly bend on the channel area.

Anyhoo, ot the OP I've been using the channel for 2 years now.

As far as bindings go, I've used both the Cartel EST's and the Triad EST's. Triads win, virtually same response but more comfy on the feet. As said before there isn't a "best EST" binding, more preference, yes there's higher end models, but again it depends on your riding style.

The channel is just as strong as inserts, so don't worry about that, never had any issues with mine. You can use other bindings on a channel board, but it defeats the purpose of the channel. If peoples idea is that they are buying a board with the channel to be a better board and buying normal baseplate bindings they are not experiencing the way the board was designed to work. So far flows and drake bindings will work, but again, spend the same amount of money you normally would for bindings on last years ESTs and ride it correctly.

Too many people think the EST/ICS system is just about adjust-ability, but it's more than that. You are standing on a thick pad (unless you're using superbeds) and there is nothing other than that between your feet and the board. It's so much better than hard baseplate bindings, especially landing hard. There are also on-board markings for stance width, and center placement (tip to tail). It's very easy to get the stance perfect.

The board you got is a blast to ride, grab some EST's previous years and have fun with it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The ICS and EST system is great.

The stance options are the most flexible out of any system, but it is a little difficult to dial in the exact angles that you want.

The durability is a non-issue so far on the ones I tested and the one that my fiancee's sister rides.

I really love the feel of the board's flex and the footbed of the EST bindings. I can't really explain it, but the flex just seems more even. Like my tail presses feel smoother on the ICS/EST boards. As for the footbed, the dampening is just sweet. Bombs and landings don't have as much shock on EST bindings. It definitely feels better underfoot.

You can use non-EST bindings, but that pretty much destroys the purpose of the ICS. You can get conversion plates for it. Also, until 2011 stuff comes out, you are stuck with Burton bindings regardless of EST. So why not just get EST?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Leo said:


> The ICS and EST system is great.
> 
> The stance options are the most flexible out of any system, but it is a little difficult to dial in the exact angles that you want.
> 
> ...



Not True. Some Bindings have had the adapter disks out this year for ICS boards. I know Flux has them and pretty sure Drake does also already.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Not True. Some Bindings have had the adapter disks out this year for ICS boards. I know Flux has them and pretty sure Drake does also already.


Wasn't aware of that. I still rather get an EST binding for an ICS board. I don't even like Burton bindings. Except Infidels, those are cool. Non EST though as far I know.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have noticed no perceivable difference with EST over quality "traditional" bindings. Combine that with the fact that I would have to buy Burton bindings if I don't wan't a hassle and it makes the decision that much easier. I prefer the bindings out there that are more adjustable as well. So that is another reason, as Burton's bindings aren't known for adjustability/durability. 

My personal opinion from riding EST is that it is just (1) marketing and (2) good business.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> The board can't bend at the channel? Sorry ETM but you are grossly mistaken. I ride the X8 and it will most certainly bend on the channel area.


No im not mate. The ics chanel on my board will flex about 10% as much the rest of the board.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I wish I had a video camera so I could flex my board for you, the channel does NOT hurt park boards. The OP has a park board, the X8, and I'm not going to sit here and let someone tell him it won't flex over the channel area. That is completely inaccurate.



> The only downside I can see with it is the fact that your board cant bend where the channel is, with my board being a stiff type of board it wasn't a hassle, if you ride a butter finger i think it would suck.


The channel takes up a fairly large area on the board length-wise. For this area not to flex or only flex 10 % is a ridiculous claim. You are riding a stiffer board than the one the OP mentioned, I can put my foot on the inside of my back binding and flex the X8 over the channel without a problem. If Burton thought the channel would decrease park performance they wouldn't put it on the park boards, period.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Well thats what my board does so that is my experience and regardless of what you say its true. You need to calm down a bit and give your view without saying that anyone else is wrong because they have a different view.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm completely calm, I don't get worked up over words on my laptop screen, thanks for your concern though  My issue with your original post was the fact you said this in response to someone with a *park board* wondering about the ICS...



> The only downside I can see with it is the fact that your board cant bend where the channel is, with my board being a stiff type of board it wasnt a hassle, *if you ride a butter finger i think it would suck.*


The OP was asking for help and it somewhat pertained with his certain board, which happens to be a park board. I apologize if I offended you, but I'm using the same board and wanted to get the record straight in terms of reviews for the OP. If we are going to debate on how a board flexes with the ICS, then we should be talking about the board the OP was given as a gift. We are in agreement that the supermodel is a stiffer board (especially if it's the Supermodel X), we are in agreement over the adjust-ability of an EST setup, but what I am disagreeing with you about is that the X8 does flex over the channel area just fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I ride an 09' Un..Inc, which is medium/soft stiffness with an even core profile and I get enough flex around the channel that it actually makes small marks in the bottom of the channel from the male hardware components. So you do get the flex around the channel. I do however, notice that if I ride my non-EST Cartel bindings on the board you feel more flex around the binding, but that is because the baseplate flexes more than the EST Cartels, but underfoot it feels stiffer. So you have to see what you prefer. I enjoy the soft under-foot feeling and stiffness around the foot for better control and response with softer landings and I feel lower to my board even with the cushy beds. I can't wait to get the new Mega-Cantbebs that come out later this year.


----------

